# adorable animals photos



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

photos of pets


----------



## .D. (Apr 8, 2010)

If I see a spider like that on my house I would rather flip out and kill it.


----------



## .D. (Apr 8, 2010)

Little lizzard - I forgot where I took the pic.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

cute little thing.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Those dog pics are cheating. Pigeon look amazing I like birds.


----------



## WaterOnMars (Mar 15, 2011)

Yellow Fever said:


> A spider outside of my living room window.


cool shot, YF


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Thanks mate! I have some more insects photos here but they are not as good...


I took these today, this tiny spider was outside of my hotel room window.


----------



## krkseg1ops (Mar 19, 2009)

The orange slug from my garden:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

And a spider from underneath my chair:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Sorry for moderate quality, pictures were taken with mobile phone


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

this is one another interesting thread.

our pet named Oreo...


















I forgot this bird's name which I took in a small aviary at Belaggio,Vegas.
Anyone knows?


----------



## FiL (Oct 8, 2005)

*What birds are these*

I forgot this bird's name which I took in a small aviary at Belaggio,Vegas.
Anyone knows?

Top one looks like an Eastern Rosella. Bottom is a rainbow lorikeet. There a whole flock of those lorikeets that nest in the street outside my house.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ cute dog and colorful bird. 


@ krkseg1ops, we have lots of slugs and spiders around my house as well.


----------



## WaterOnMars (Mar 15, 2011)

gold fish - Devonian Garden (Devon, AB)









mallard - Jardin de Tuileries, Paris


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

Dog riding a horse :









Pigeon:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Great pets photos guys! Love that dog's pic. :lol:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The following photos are from the courtesy of Nihon Kitty who visited China early this year.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

FiL said:


> Top one looks like an Eastern Rosella. Bottom is a rainbow lorikeet. There a whole flock of those lorikeets that nest in the street outside my house.


thanks dude for naming those birds. I admit I'm not very good at those.
thanks too *YF* for your comments.

A couple of lions with their trainer at MGM Vegas.


----------



## WaterOnMars (Mar 15, 2011)

^^ those are way too cool... the first one is my favourite


----------



## .D. (Apr 8, 2010)

I took this picture three years ago, but it just made me realized how much harm we have made to mother nature.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ agreed with what you said 100%



At the courtesy of PedroLacerda


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

dogs just love water in the hot summer day.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

more kitty's cats and dogs photos..


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

a mantis on the window of a library near Milan.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ excellent shot! kay:


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## KOTIKKEAN (Apr 21, 2011)

nice threadkay:
Here are some photos from my recent trips

Cambodia






Montenegrin wild beauty :yes:


Crimean lovely devils 




Spanish tigers and birds
Ibiza


Malaga




Sitges








Barcelona :lovethem:




Madrid


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

great photos guys! :cheers:

Love the squirrel and hippo!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Cute .....kay:.


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

This picture i took last summer in Marrakech, Morocco.

Monkey and his owner in a love kiss moment :kiss:











:laugh:

The thread with more pics of this jorney are here. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1430842


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Thanks for your travel photos! Its an awesome tour!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Tsoman (Oct 4, 2007)

My dog and random various wild lizards. All but one of the pictures were taken in Charleston. The other one was taken in Marin county Ca (the lizard on the rock)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for posting such an interesting set of photos! :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

kitten. kitten and more kitten...


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*Singapore*

macaques rummaging through the rubbish by Xingjian, on Flickr

Priscilla the pig on Chek Jawa by wildsingapore, on Flickr

Botanic Gardens Singapore by gnauhceey, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong
By *iamdavidlau* from dcfever :


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*Singapore*

Bobtail cats by Vic, on Flickr

@ Bird Park, Singapore by Wunna Phyoe, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

cute kittens! are they all street cats?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong - Ocean Park 
By *HUI ERIC* from dcfever :


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

Yellow Fever said:


> cute kittens! are they all street cats?


They are most likely all street cats. We have a lot of street cats down here


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*NEW YORK*

r_130404026_beat15_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

feral cat on a log in Morningside Park by hshuldman, on Flickr

two hearts beat as one by Michelle Rick, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

New York was considering banning these carriages :
 
Horse-Drawn Carriages - Fit for Your City?


Vrooms said:


> *NEW YORK*
> 
> r_130404026_beat15_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

NY's streets are too busy for these carriages. Imagine you're driving behind them at 2km per hour!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Yellow Fever said:


> NY's streets are too busy for these carriages. Imagine you're driving behind them at 2km per hour!


Even a traffic-sparse place like Central Park can't accommodate them!


----------



## Judazzz (Jul 7, 2006)

Great pics, all!!

Phnom Penh:


Bethlehem:


Phnom Penh:


Phnom Penh:


Hué:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong
By *crivet* from dcfever :


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome animal photos. :cheers:


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

The island of Bali.


1 997 by ardues2013, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ It looks scary!


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ It looks scary!


Iguana


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Cockfights.


Кучинг (Kuching, Борнео by ardues2013, on Flickr


Кучинг (Kuching, Борнео by ardues2013, on Flickr


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

1 1032 by ardues2013, on Flickr


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

1 1139 by ardues2013, on Flickr


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Sometimes insects and animals eat.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Look yummy.  Where is it?


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Yellow Fever said:


> Look yummy.  Where is it?


In Beijing, the street Vanfudzin.Tasty, scorpion like fried liver.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Lucerne. Switzerland.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

ardues said:


> In Beijing, the street Vanfudzin.Tasty, scorpion like fried liver.]


I'd have thought the scorpion would taste like prawn.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Yellow Fever said:


> I'd have thought the scorpion would taste like prawn.


no


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Red Fort. Agra.My photos.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Ubud, Bali.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

India.


IMG_0026 by ardues2013, on Flickr


1 1019 by ardues2013, on Flickr


IMG_0170 by ardues2013, on Flickr


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Florida.


DSCN6654 by ardues2013, on Flickr


DSCN6655 by ardues2013, on Flickr


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Japan.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ would love to try bath like this!


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ would love to try bath like this!


only with no the monkey, even with such a pretty


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

^^^

:hug:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Took this shot from the ferry. A flock of seagulls had flied alonside with the ship for at least 5 minutes before finally taking off.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

All I can see is a tasty BBQ pork meal on the dinning table!


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Wedding.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Tashkent, Uzbekistan.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ tasty snack!


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Singapore.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

These cats are way over weight and need to be on diet. 

Btw, is that lovely lady your wife on the second last pic?


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes, she is the only one.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Good for chinese turtle soup!


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Cat lover.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

There are 3 different races there and they are white, yellow and black.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Belek, Turkey.


IMG_1530 by ardues2013, on Flickr


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

That turtle is almost big enough for your son to sit on it.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*Belek, Turkey.*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

4 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

cute pics, those kitties look cuddly.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8311 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow, first time to see a blue butterfly. :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

_my pic._


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Source:https://www.facebook.com/FotogeniekVlaanderen/photos_stream




















These Beavers live in the Dijle river in the city center of leuven. An old drainage pipe is their home.




























They have also been spotted in portals of buildings nearby:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely. :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Linguine said:


> Wow, first time to see a blue butterfly. :cheers:


Tell you a little secret, its not real.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Yellow Fever said:


> Tell you a little secret, its not real.



hno:......


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Blue butterflies are fairly common no?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I haven't seen one myself but you're right that blue butterfly is not uncommon.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

I noticed that because blue is my favorite color.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

my butterfly pic.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Yellow Fever said:


> I haven't seen one myself but you're right that blue butterfly is not uncommon.


We have 3 common spieces of blue butterflies, but they are small, no more than 5cm.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ any pic?


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

I don't have pictures of my own but they are part of the Lycaenidae family wich have a sub family called 'blues' (Polyommatinae). Sorry if I go overboard here but i'm interested in this kind of stuff 

Some of the common ones here are:

Silver-studded Blue
Alcon Blue
Holly blue
Chalkhill Blue
Small Blue

Most live in North and Western Europe and North/East China and Russia. Some live in North America/Canada too like the Spring and Summer Azure. There used to be a special blue in the L.A basin but it hasn't been spotted since the 60 ties. Infact, almost all blues except for the Spring and summer ones are endagered or either never been spotted since the year 19whatever. So I guess it's a dying butterfly family in North America.

Silver studded-blue is what I see most around here (I think, they all do look similar)









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...e.2718.jpg/480px-Plebeius.argus.male.2718.jpg


The North American Spring Azure:








https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...ng_Azure-male.jpg/640px-Spring_Azure-male.jpg


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

They are beautiful! kay:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8282 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


IMG_8245 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful "blue" butterflies indeed. :cheers2:


----------



## red_jasper (Jun 19, 2007)

hkskyline said:


> Hong Kong
> By *iamdavidlau* from dcfever :


^^ i've taken a photo of a similar insect, anybody know what it is... :?


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

really interesting and fascinating insect, thanks for the photo. :cheers2:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

_just sharing. 
_







_my pic._


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ WOW!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

_*Bee*_








_my pic._


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

bees in Canada are yellow.


----------



## red_jasper (Jun 19, 2007)

mantis


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ very sharp!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

_butterfly._








_my pic_.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

_another butterfly._ 








_my pic._


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ beautiful insects indeed!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^thanks man.


----------



## red_jasper (Jun 19, 2007)

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ very sharp!


:hi: thanks...


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

_our garden resident red dragon fly._ 








_my pic._


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

Queltehues, treiles or teros (Vanellus chilensis) a common bird in the Southern Cone of South America.

This pics are from Santiago, Chile.

near "*La Moneda*" (the seat of the President of the Republic of Chile)

Queltehues / Southern Lapwing by Serbiófago, on Flickr


El queltehue perdido by Lily_Gaete, on Flickr


Queltehue by Lugar_Citadino™, on Flickr

See the red bony extensions under the wings (spurs), used to intimidate foes and fight birds of prey.








http://www.fotothing.com/LuisBarbera/photo/e7470fefc2d897845ad68658f81056b3/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Interesting looking birds!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^interesting birds indeed, setting them apart from the commonly seen pigeon around parks and government buildings.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

4 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


IMG_9453 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Donald duck 


IMG_9553 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


IMG_9313 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9316 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


IMG_9329 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great shots YF, again thanks for sharing. :cheers:


----------



## red_jasper (Jun 19, 2007)

unidentified flying insect (UFI ) in the garden...


----------



## CNTower246810 (Jun 17, 2009)

I believe that is a Cicada.  

A kitty in Las Vegas. :3

My Picture


----------



## red_jasper (Jun 19, 2007)

CNTower246810 said:


> I believe that is a Cicada.


^^ cool, thanks...


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the awesome photos guys! :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

again, thanks for the great images. :cheers:


----------



## red_jasper (Jun 19, 2007)

:hmm: artificial tree...


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

cement tree?


----------



## red_jasper (Jun 19, 2007)

:yes: it's actually an electric/lamp post... now am wondering about the integrity of this one, which is directly in front of our yard...


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

May be you should inform the city about this?


----------



## red_jasper (Jun 19, 2007)

^^ i should :yes: thanks


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Viareggio. VI-2013.


----------



## red_jasper (Jun 19, 2007)

what i thought was was a live bug turned out to be the molt of a cicada...


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Lucca, Italy.


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

*The Gooses In Metropolitan Park* _(Santiago, Chile)_








*Author: Lk3gno*

*Cat on the roof of a nearby house.* _(Santiago, Chile)_








*Author: Lk3gno*

*Bonus:* _In the house of my aunt._ _(Quilpue, Chile)_








*Author: Lk3gno*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ very sharp photos and welcome to this forum.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

In Viareggio.


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Santiago, Chile









sick fearless bastard por Crazy Ivory, en Flickr









Andrew Graeme Gould Photography









Sebas GZ, en Flickr​


----------



## red_jasper (Jun 19, 2007)

Vasthrash said:


> Santiago, Chile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^ nice one... kay:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A cute kitty indeed!


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Jaipur, India.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

that kitty looks loveable.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0460 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


IMG_0463 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0527 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


IMG_0529 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0543 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

In the Beijing Zoo.


----------



## red_jasper (Jun 19, 2007)

in the garden...


spiky caterpillar


spotted beetle


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Botanic Gardens, Singapore.


----------



## Baratrum (May 12, 2013)

*This is Sea robin*










Credit : *FACEBOOK*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Wow, its beautiful and looks like it got wings.


----------



## red_jasper (Jun 19, 2007)

^^ very nice indeed... kay:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

2 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


1 by Surreyboy, on Flickr


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/kot_kotenok_kotjata_koshki_sobaka_515178/


----------



## red_jasper (Jun 19, 2007)

^^ aww... so cute...


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Fig Tree Pocket.


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/04/12/article-0-128FBBD0000005DC-438_964x551.jpg









http://www.scenicreflections.com/files/Devil´s_Flower_Mantis_Wallpaper_4p1yg.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

There are many types of dragonflies in my city. Under collection:








http://www.cepolina.com/photogratuite/f/Nature.animaux.insectes/p/p_Dragonfly.aile.jaune.jpg








http://www.alighthouse.com/flashgames/puzzles/files/dragonfly_1024x768.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped....jpg/1024px-Blue_dragonfly_Kamakura_Japan.jpg








http://www.wiseacre-gardens.com/dragonfly/dragonfly-yellow_1024.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://www.tattoocanyon.com/tattoo-...s-wallpaper-22412554-fanpop-fanclubs-4854.jpg








http://hopscotch-online.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/insect-dragonfly.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://www.utepprintstore.com/wp-content/uploads/Desktop-Backgrounds-Beautiful-Dragonfly.jpg








http://www.scenicreflections.com/files/Beautiful Dragonfly Wallpaper__yvt2.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://animalstown.com/animals/d/dragonfly/wallpapers/dragonfly-wallpaper-2.jpg








http://static.guim.co.uk/sys-images...47954781240/Dragonfly-perches-on-a-de-008.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Color of Angry Leopards








http://ashleybloggeur.files.wordpress.com/2012/06/leopard1.jpg








http://www.scenicreflections.com/files/Leopard_roaring_Wallpaper_7zhrm.jpg








http://images5.fanpop.com/image/photos/28900000/Tiger-cats-28916961-1024-768.jpg








http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-R-NY4e5Jj...AAAj0/nuUAsxfh5yM/s1600/mad-black-leopard.jpg








http://www.walkthroughindia.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/black-panther-In-India.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-fB_-tR0tX...cU9qc/s1600/A-leopard-leaps-on-a-fore-012.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...impopo,_South_Africa_-with_kill_in_tree-8.jpg


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

^^^^@ NanoMini - what's the story behind these photos?
I'm sure some of the men got hurt.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I read the story thats the leopard escape from the zoo and luckily nobody seriously got hurt. The last photo isn't related to the first set.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

This Fenech, lives Tunisia. There they are kept at home - like cats or dogs.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

Ushuaia-063_02 por J.F. Hoffmann, en Flickr


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Silver King (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Great shots but please use BB code when posting flickr images. See sticky for detail.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm piggy star by casper shaw, on Flickr


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Took these two pictures in a park in my town with my Iphone4s. I didn't know youl could make these with an Iphone camera but I tried and it worked.

This little beatle is around 2-3mm in length.










This fella was hiding in a sort of snake grass or horestail or whatever you call it and is about a cm in length.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ cool shots.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

tickle, tickle, tickle.


Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_1374


I see a bug.


Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_1371


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_1337


Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_1341


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://museperk.com/wp-content/uplo...ken-without-an-expensive-camera23-700x620.jpg


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

looks like its smiling!


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

^^ looks like it's high xD


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Basilisk lizard is amazing, it can run on surface of water.








http://pixdaus.com/files/items/pics/5/25/518525_6773aa8b2004dc9c9abc4da93c04c471_large.jpg









http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/05/29/article-0-133E32A8000005DC-824_964x555.jpg


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

^^ wow!


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

Gdynia, Poland.


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-KR0jBQUoA0g/TY61c0XOiuI/AAAAAAAAUfs/Nlad1U0d3gQ/s1600/Chinese+Mantis.jpg


----------



## LeCom (Nov 29, 2003)

One of my oldest videos, filmed with a potato of a camera. At least the deer within this urban natural preserve cooperated. Garrett Mountain, Paterson, NJ.


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

Pigeon in Gdynia, Poland


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

ep 011 by lakelandssc, on Flickr

ep 013 by lakelandssc, on Flickr

ep 021 by lakelandssc, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6645 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

*A squirrel in Paseo de la Reforma avenue, Mexico City.*


Ciudad de México - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Ciudad de México - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## The_Animal (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

bull encounter by Phil Marion, on Flickr


awaiting execution on market day- Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Mountain goat near Ninh Binh, Vietnam by Phil Marion, on Flickr


aloof, yet curious, wild vicuna - Bolivian altiplano by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

grasshopper that mimics a leaf - Monteverde, Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Horned puffin - Alaska by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Magellanic Penguin by Phil Marion, on Flickr


vigilant meerkat by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7467 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_7466 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

My cat


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

beautiful cat! it looks brown in the first 2 photos but grey in the last two.


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

Chilean Flamingos at Puerto Natales, Chile


Chilean Flamingo, Puerto Natales, Patagonia by Steffen Faradi, on Flickr


Navegar y volar by santanaojeda.fernando, on Flickr


----------



## harrygill (May 21, 2020)

Himalayan mastiff also referred to as Tibetan mastiff dog.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

This lady visited a shelter to adopt a puppy, then she saw this old abandoned blind dog who had spend already many years in his box without the love of a family. She went home with this dog ❣🐾♥


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

ATTENTION !!!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Keep pushing, buddy, I'm going to catch that bird.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The look of love


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wolf puppy


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Cute Animals by adisaslamet, on Flickr
So Cute by Margug, on Flickr
Cute Elephant in Barcelona Zoo by Brendan O'Donohue, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Photo by Evan photography. https://www.instagram.com/evantphotog/ 








pinterest
















Source: Good People News


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------

